# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  настройка локальной сети

## филин

помогите мне ещё раз. Всё сделали но теперь другая проблема: я в "сетевом окружении" вижу свой компьютер и своего друга, а мой друг видмт только свой а мой нет.

----------


## Kimmeriez

А по айпишнику он тебя пингует?

----------


## vitalvarna

Зачем ему тебя видеть в сети? Пуск - Выполнить - \\твой IP - жмем OK. Все, твой кореш  ломитя дотебя без проблем!

----------


## reyident

Есть проблема: Комп подключен к локальной сети, но очень часто во время работы по сетке зависает. Оказалоь что в состоянии подключения по локальной сети отображается очень большая активность - принимается и отправляется неестественно много пакетов, хотя всё выключено. Рядом стоит другой комп, в той-же сети, подключен к тому-же свичу - и всё нормально.
Переустановил систему - не помогло.

----------


## z01d

установи ethereal (или как он там щас называется), и поснифай, какого рода пакетами оперирует комп. установи ip удаленной машины и порт своей по которому идет трафф, а уж затем при помощи команды netstat /ab выясни прцесс, висящий на данном порту. и еще как вариант, смени сетевую карту, на заведомо работающую, дабы исключить вероятность...

----------


## romas494

Вот и у меня такая проблема.ADSL модем-точка доступа-два компа,На компьютерах есть расшареные папки и осуществляется совместный доступ в интернет.Так вот :оба выходят в интернет,оба видят друг друга в сети,но доступ к папкам другого, имеет только один компьютер.Немогу причину выяснить.А самая большая проблема на них хомяки лицензионные.Переустанови  ь проблема,как вот найти причину такого поведения.
P.S. прописаны айпишники,группа.

----------


## vitalvarna

Про не закрытые пароли слышал? У тебя какая ситуация - доступа к компу вообще нет? Или есть, но шары не открываются? Если доступа нет к самому компу - то скорее всего не закрытые пароли, если к шарам - политику безопасности смотри

----------


## reyident

Наконец-то выяснил причину большой активости - всё дело в сетевой плате. Поменял местами платы на компах - у меня всё ок, а на другом - проблема.
Плата asus nx1001 новая, но видимо что-то в ней не так. Попробую обменять на другую, а может что-то надо как-то настрить. Подскажите что делать?

----------


## reyident

Ну наконец-то разобрался - вся проблема в драйвере! Вместе с платой идет диск с драйвером - но он галимый. Скачал я другой драйвер - и всё заработало.

----------


## urbanjuk2008

У меня вопрос, у нас в кабинете, администраторы рубанули все USB порты отключили их чтобы мы флешки не ставили, надо включить их и и выключить, смотрел в диспечере устройств нифига там даже намека нет да них что делать помогите!:confused:

----------


## PortAlex

> Вот и у меня такая проблема.ADSL модем-точка доступа-два компа,На компьютерах есть расшареные папки и осуществляется совместный доступ в интернет.Так вот :оба выходят в интернет,оба видят друг друга в сети,но доступ к папкам другого, имеет только один компьютер.Немогу причину выяснить.А самая большая проблема на них хомяки лицензионные.Переустанови  ь проблема,как вот найти причину такого поведения.
> P.S. прописаны айпишники,группа.


gpedit.msc>Конфигурация Windows>Параметры безопасности>Локальные политики>Параметры безопасности>Учетные записи:Ограничить использование пустых паролей... Поизучай... Это направление.

----------


## andreysa

> У меня вопрос, у нас в кабинете, администраторы рубанули все USB порты отключили их чтобы мы флешки не ставили, надо включить их и и выключить, смотрел в диспечере устройств нифига там даже намека нет да них что делать помогите!:confused:


Закрыли - значит надо :) . Вообще если не устройства отключенны в диспетчере такие как USB концентраторы и контроллеры, то может еще:
1. В некоторых Биосах есть возможность отключения.
2. Программами - смотри что висит в процессах, например DLService.

----------


## Well_Kovalev

В службах есть такая херня "Брандмауэр Windows/Общий доступ к Интернету (ICS)"
выруби и твой друг тебя увидет




> помогите мне ещё раз. Всё сделали но теперь другая проблема: я в "сетевом окружении" вижу свой компьютер и своего друга, а мой друг видмт только свой а мой нет.


В службах есть такая херня "Брандмауэр Windows/Общий доступ к Интернету (ICS)"
выруби и твой друг тебя увидет

_Добавлено через 9 минут_



> Вот и у меня такая проблема.ADSL модем-точка доступа-два компа,На компьютерах есть расшареные папки и осуществляется совместный доступ в интернет.Так вот :оба выходят в интернет,оба видят друг друга в сети,но доступ к папкам другого, имеет только один компьютер.Немогу причину выяснить.А самая большая проблема на них хомяки лицензионные.Переустанови  ь проблема,как вот найти причину такого поведения.
> P.S. прописаны айпишники,группа.


Не понятно что тебя смущает толком напиши чего хочеш чтоб тебя видели или не видели:confused:

_Добавлено через 5 минут_



> У меня вопрос, у нас в кабинете, администраторы рубанули все USB порты отключили их чтобы мы флешки не ставили, надо включить их и и выключить, смотрел в диспечере устройств нифига там даже намека нет да них что делать помогите!:confused:


А в биусе смотререл скорей всего там вырублено:o

----------

